
Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders Podcast series - jrbedard
http://odeo.com/channel/30142/view
======
jrbedard
This is a series of really good Podcasts about entrepreneurship given at
Stanford Univsersity. Famous entrepreneurs, VCs and engineers share their
thoughts about the world of technology. For those of us that are not lucky
enough to attend those seminars at Standford :)

